# Big thumbs up to Canon Repair



## reaper7534 (Sep 10, 2013)

Few months ago I busted my 10-22 and sent it in to Canon Repair.  Paid the estimate fee of 150.00 or so and fully expected a return call for additional payment for repair especially when KmH chimed in.

i had broken the outer barrel tabs, stripped the inner barrel inserts and broke a locking latch for a ribbon cable, electronically and optically it was fine.

Repair just called and told me repairs were done and they were REFUNDING me 9.00 !!


i must have got a tech on a really good day or a really bad tech. 

Now to sell it, finance a 16-35 and get a FF.


----------

